# General > General Knives & Blades >  Bumble Bee Knife

## crashdive123

The scales are paper Crashcarta.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randyt

wow, that's a beaut.

----------


## tipacanoe

Very nice work sir.

----------


## TresMon

Nice job there!

----------


## BENESSE

Just when I think I've seen the best one, another one comes along.
btw...I'm surprised 2D hasn't commented on the first pic. (I'll leave it at that)

----------


## ClovisMan

Does CrashBlades have a store front or website? That paper micarta is awesome.

----------


## RandyRhoads

How do you make the blades?

----------


## woodsman86

Another great looking knife. I really like the boldness that came out with the paper. I hope you don't run out of saw blade any time soon, it is making one beautiful knife after another. 

Two of those would make a nice Pair  :Smile:

----------


## Sourdough

Looks good.......is there a structual consideration with the paper........? Or does the epoxy rule......?

----------


## aflineman

Very nice. The older I get, the more I like knives with bright handles. Makes them easier to find when I lose them.  :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

> How do you make the blades?


The vid (with still shots) in this thread shows the process I use.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...fe-Build-Along

----------


## crashdive123

> Looks good.......is there a structual consideration with the paper........? Or does the epoxy rule......?


Once the resin cures there are no structural issues.  I'll film a "test" on a piece when I get a chance.

----------


## Rick

Another dandy.The paper came out great!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> btw...I'm surprised 2D hasn't commented on the first pic. (I'll leave it at that)


 Just what kind of boob do you think I am? LOL

 (Very nice, crash.)

----------


## jake abraham

sweet your knifes are getting better&better

----------


## shiftyer1

My taste leans toward horn or antler handles,  saying that.....thats a good looking knife!

----------


## your_comforting_company

If you decide on a price for these, I'd be interested in getting one for my beekeeping mentor (If I can afford it!!). I really like that one!
He got a nice buck yesterday so I think he'd really appreciate the drop point too!

----------


## finallyME

I think the blade shape complements the handle colors and shape.  Very wavy.  I like it, great job.

----------


## ktomes_340

Well,.....I like it. That knife shur is perty.....

----------


## your_comforting_company

This is really an amazing piece of artwork. It fits the hand well, is incredibly sharp, and I really like the fatigued look from the old metal. The knife snaps into the sheath with such perfect fit.

You have amazing talent, my friend. Keep it up!

----------


## Bush Monkey

Nice work - the Crashcarta looks great.

----------

